# Medicals / Chest xrays



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello

Quick question...

Can we go to a local physician & radiographer to do these?
Just on immigration it states approve people but the nearest one is over 10 hours away!!

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> ...




Nope sorry. UK must use a GP approved by Immigration NZ off the list......so any one of these :-

Panel Doctors

....and there's one in Redruth and one in Truro.


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Really?

Thanks for the info...I must seriously be looking at the wrong details.
Will go back on the site

Thanks again


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

brand180208 said:


> Really? Thanks for the info...I must seriously be looking at the wrong details. Will go back on the site Thanks again


Yes. Just make sure the city/county check box is ticked (untick the other two) and type Cornwall in the search box.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

YES YOU CAN. 

I used Ross hall in Glasgow for my chest x rays, 

It states in the small print ( FOR PAPER COPIES ONLY) you must use there GP.

If its online like mine I used my own GP and the Ross hall for x-rays. 

I highlited the small print on my form and it was accepted.


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Edit, I ment to say online. Paper applications accept your own GP. 

But please be aware my GP was more expensive than there one.


----------

